

Ask HN: Can I get an H1B visa without a degree? - rullopat

Do you think it&#x27;s possible to get an H1B visa without a degree? Is it more difficult?
======
win_ini
Yes, you can do it.

Yes, it is harder potentially.

After submitting - you may be asked for proof you have the "equivalent" work
for an undergrad degree. Iirc - it's 8 yrs of relevant work experience.

I got a job offer at FB in 2009 - went through H1-B process and was eventually
declined (by the DHS) because of my lack of degree...the equivalency came up
but it would have taken some time and effort to get it done...so I didn't end
up getting the h1b, but I did find out you don't NEED a degree.

